# Sabre still lives



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

This forum needed an update from a happy Sabre owner. We still have and use the Sabre 16/46. The steering is getting funky after 10 years, at least 800 hour but closer to 1000 of use. It's getting kind of like an old Ford, sloppy but with no adjustments.

Makes me really wonder if I should just buy a JD L series (L130 or G110 as a replacement) to mow our + four acres. JD cheap lasts, if you take care of them. 

No complaints with the Sabre, but as I am getting older I think that power steering is going to be the focal point of our next purchase. I looked at everything available locally (JD, Simplicity, Toro, Ariens, Husqvarna, ZTRs) and we spent a lot of time at the local JD dealer. The X Series and GX were looked at and it came close but then I went to the Simplicity dealer... It looks like a Simplicity Prestige is the best deal. We don't need a Legacy, but that is still cheaper that an X Series John Deere.

I think that I can justify the Legacy, might have to get a FEL to move some cement blocks, maybe some day in the next 20 years...

SpelCheck was busy. Read it raw.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: That's a nice testimonial for the Sabre....Goes to show you, if you take care of something it will return that favor by giving many years of service!!


----------

